# Nombre limité d'envoi de mail dans .mac ?



## ange (14 Avril 2007)

Bonjour,

un ami a un compte .mac et a du mal à envoyer un mail (texte de 15 Ko) à ses 205 clients Mail répond 
_"Ce message n'a pu être distribué. Tant qu'il ne pourra l'être, il demeurera dans votre Boîte d'envoi. Le serveur "smpt.mac.com" n'a pas reconnu pas les destinataires suivants :"_ avec les listes des mails à partir de la 102° personne....

Je pense qu'il s'agit d'une limitation de .mac (que je ne connais pas) : Est-ce une restriction sur le nombre d'envois simultanés (101 ?) ? sur une taille max ? (mais 102x15ko=1,5 Mo loin des 1 ou 5 Go indiqué dans la doc de .mac) ? Une autre idée ? 
La première adresse "bloquée" marche bien en envoi seul... 
info:Ces mails sont envoyés via le CCi.

(Un nouvel essai avec le reste des adresses bloque à nouveau aux 101 prochaines adresses....).

Auriez vous des infos ? un truc pour contourner (plutôt que découper à la main en paquet de 100?!?)

merci,

Ange


----------



## CBi (26 Avril 2007)

De nombreux FAI ont le même type de protection, parfois à partir de 50 correspondants.

Cela a un double rôle =

- éviter de permettre l'envoi de SPAMs
- éviter à l'envoyeur d'être catalogué comme Spammeur (et classé immédiatement dans les indésirables) par les logiciels de détection automatique de Spam qui peuvent être en fonction chez les destinataires. 

Donc pas forcément une bonne idée de chercher à contourner cette limitation.


----------

